# Werkzeug zum Steuersatz-Einpressen gesucht (Raum Freiburg)



## Triple F (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will nächste Woche mein neues Bike zusammenschrauben und benötige dafür noch ein Werkzeug zum Einpressen der Lagerschalen.

Hat jmd ein Tool, das er mir leihen könnte (Raum Freiburg oder KA/PF)?

Danke!

Triple F


----------



## walo (18. September 2011)

kannst du dir locker selber machen. dieses hier hab ich zum lager einpressen. das gleiche etwas grösser sollte eigentlich gut funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (18. September 2011)

Danke für den Tipp!
Evtl. hat mein Dad in der Werkstatt noch ein wenig Eisenware  .


----------



## Chaparral Rider (18. September 2011)

In der Selbsthilfewerkstatt kannst den Steuersatz einpressen. Die haben das tool da und es ist sehr sehr günstig


----------



## Redshred (18. September 2011)

http://www.radgeber-freiburg.de/Selbsthilfe/article/selbsthilfewerkstatt


----------



## Triple F (18. September 2011)

Danke, ich will das Bike selbst in meiner Werkstatt aufbauen und bin ab morgen Nachmittag nicht mehr in FR. Werde den Rahmen ggf. kurz zum Dynamo bringen.


----------



## Someone84 (20. September 2011)

Ist es ein (Semi-) Integrierter Steuersatz?
Wenn ja, dann leg diesen doch in die Gefriertruhe und wenn er genügend abgekühlt ist, müsste er doch per Hand einpressbar sein. 
Zur Not dazu das Steuerrohr noch etwas erwärmen. Die Methode hat beim Einpressen von Dämpferbuchsen eig ganz gut funktioniert. 
Wenn es kein integrierter Steuersatz ist und du ein genügendes Bauchgefühl besitzt, tuts auch ein Gummihammer und ein Holzbrett..


----------



## Triple F (21. September 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, aber hat sich erledigt. Habe den Steuersatz schon drin.


----------

